# Police Officer Jamie Buenting



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Jamie Buenting*

Rockwell City Police Department, Iowa

End of Watch: Friday, September 13, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 37
*Tour:* 12 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 9/13/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Charged with murder

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Jamie Buenting was shot and killed during a standoff at a home on Pleasant Street at approximately 1:40 am.

Officers had responded to the home approximately four hours earlier after receiving a report that a man wanted for felony domestic assault was at the location. The man refused to exit the home when officers arrived and barricade himself inside. The subject fired a single shot at approximately 1:40 am and struck Officer Buenting, killing him.

The subject remained barricaded inside his home until surrendering at approximately 5:30 am. He was charged with first degree murder.

Officer Buenting had served with the 4-officer Rockwell City Police Department for eight years and had served in law enforcement for a total of 12 years. He is survived by his wife and two young children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Larry Schoop
Rockwell City Police Department
335 Main Street
Rockwell City, IA 50579

Phone: (712) 297-7583

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21832-police-officer-jamie-buenting#ixzz2enUBt3PA


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2013)

RIP. It's always sad, but even more so when they have young kids at home. 


Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Buenting


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Buenting


----------

